# German blue rams



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think I need to get an underwater tripod, and a remote for my camera. Its really difficult taking pictures underwater that come out clear. Anyway, here is a photo I did manage to grab of my German Blue Rams.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Dang dude that is awesome. Underwater camera....I guess its a good thing that you are running the potm and totm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome Blue rams!!!!!!!!!!! They are very pretty!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

grogan said:


> Dang dude that is awesome. Underwater camera....I guess its a good thing that you are running the potm and totm.


I've been known to enter the contest once or twice 



Angelclown said:


> Awesome Blue rams!!!!!!!!!!! They are very pretty!


Thank you. They act like a breeding pair, but they wont lay eggs... yet


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is a video I took with this same camera when we went to Key West for vacation. We went snorkeling in a sponge sanctuary. This video doesn't show the sponges, but a giant school of fish I swam through. 

[yt]aiv508EIS_Q[/yt]

This is a video of the fish hanging out under our boat.
[yt]mPfCkUQZ988[/yt]


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool videos! I would love to try to go snorkeling sometime and swim with the dolphins or orcas.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Your German Blue Rams are so pretty! I am very jealous now :smile:


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gorgeous fish. i was thinking of getting some ele blues but don't want to risk killing the beauties


----------

